# Cheap Watches



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Although they are not watch resellers I won't put the direct links in as it may break the forum rules so you'll have to use Google if you think you may be interested.

Next week Tchibo have a watch on sale for Â£55.00. Its an automatic skeleton movement watch. Although they won't be in-store until next week they are available on-line now.










Secondly there is an offer starting tomorrow at Lidl supermarkets. They have watches advertised as kinetic at only Â£14.69 with a five year manufacturers guarantee.










Or if this is to rich for you they have bob-standard quartz watches at Â£7.82, ideal for gardening and decorating?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cool! of to lidl's then


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> cool! of to lidl's then


Less than Â£15 for a kinetic with five years warranty has to be worth a look at least. I'll be popping in to have a look myself I think if I remember in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> cool! of to lidl's then


Hope they dont shove off the till as normal..................... :lol:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Called into Lidl this afternoon, couldn't resist these two, I mean two kinetic watches for less than Â£30 with 5 year warranty and great leather straps, you can't go wrong!!

Thanks for the post feenix

Here's two quick pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

williamsat said:


> Called into Lidl this afternoon, couldn't resist these two, I mean two kinetic watches for less than Â£30 with 5 year warranty and great leather straps, you can't go wrong!!
> 
> Thanks for the post feenix
> 
> Here's two quick pics


Bargin mate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

williamsat said:


> Called into Lidl this afternoon, couldn't resist these two, I mean two kinetic watches for less than Â£30 with 5 year warranty and great leather straps, you can't go wrong!!
> 
> Thanks for the post feenix
> 
> Here's two quick pics


amazing......2 watches, and kenetics, for Â£30!!!!!


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

williamsat said:


> Called into Lidl this afternoon, couldn't resist these two, I mean two kinetic watches for less than Â£30 with 5 year warranty and great leather straps, you can't go wrong!!
> 
> Thanks for the post feenix
> 
> ...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Are they kinetic quartz or autos? either way, bargainous and attractive - I like 'em both!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> Are they kinetic quartz or autos? either way, bargainous and attractive - I like 'em both!


Kinetic Auto's


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

williamsat said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Are they kinetic quartz or autos? either way, bargainous and attractive - I like 'em both!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting that the LIDL ones are all *sterile* - looked today myself, but didn't grab me, the ones from the local store.









Great price though, anyone had the back off yet to tell us what the movement is inside them? h34r:


----------



## TheBigJim (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thought I would say hello. Obviously im a new member, name is Jim. Been looking through these forums for a while now, finally got round to registering.

I went out and got one of these watches from Lidl, have noticed that when i set the time the second hand stops. Is this "Hacking" as I thought you only got that on half decent movements. Does anyone have any idea what sort of movement is in these watches?

Anyway not sure if im going to keep mine yet as it was a bit of an impulse buy, have set the time accurately this evening, so ill check it in the morning and see what it says.

Hope to post more soon.

Jim.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hacking is indeed as you described Jim, pull out the stem and the seconds hand stops. :yes:

A beloved line in old war movies - -

"Synchronise your watches"

and in theory at least you can set time to the second - - of course you need a time source to synchronise with that's good to the second also - but that's another story! :huh:

BTW Welcome to :rltb: - it's a great place to be!


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> williamsat said:
> 
> 
> > blackandgolduk said:
> ...


They are nice I like sterile dials will pop to lidl in the morning and have a butchers. Just to clarify from the people who own one are they quartz or automatic as I have seen Autos advertised at some retailers as kinetic before some people don't make a distinction between the two very different technologies.


----------



## TheBigJim (Dec 1, 2008)

balla said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > williamsat said:
> ...


Its an Automatic. Oh and looking closely at mine, the second hand appears to sweep however in places it kind of jumps a bit and moves a bit more, a sort of jerking action, I think ive seen a video of a watch doing that. Does that mean that the movement is a bit dodgy?


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

TheBigJim said:


> balla said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


probably not I have an Alpha with a dg2813 movement in it that stutters its a miyota 82xx based movement these movements can suffer from second hand stutter due to a spring on one of the drive wheels not offering as much compression as it should apparently some suffer some don't depending how good QC was in the factory. The problem does not affect time keeping its just cosmetic.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Iâ€™ve had the back off mine and they are definitely Automatic, there is no capacitor, in the papers that come with them a power reserve of 6o hours is quoted I am not an expert on movements all I can say is that they look like the movements in my Alpha watches. I have set both with my atomic clock at 3pm and one is about 6 seconds slow and the other 2 seconds fast which isnâ€™t that bad, Iâ€™ve seen a lot worse!

With regard to the Kinetic description given to them by LIDL, it depends on how you interpret the definition and I think we would be entering into legal arguments if we disputed their description.

Overall I am really pleased with the watches, after all where can you these days buy an automatic watch with a hacking second hand and a generous leather strap for under Â£15


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Well, picked up one myself and I've got to say that they're not bad at all for the money. The pictures are crap, its dark here and late so the best I can do right now.

I'm not sure about the other models but the one I picked up is sterile on the movement as well as the dial. It has an exhibition back so you can clearly see that it is an automatic mechanical (60 hour reserve according to the booklet it came with) and water resistant to 3 atm with a five year guarantee.


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the pics that answers my question. The movement does look to be a dg2813 witch are cheap but can be reliable and accurate some say you should run away screaming if you ever come across a watch containing one. But that is not true in my experience as I said in my previous post my Alpha is going strong and keeps time to about +10 seconds a day when worn. Off the wrist it runs faster at about + 30 seconds a day but that does not bother me. For Â£15 you cannot go wrong I will go get one tomorrow. On a related note if the movement should ever pack up but you have become attached to the watch and don't want to just bin it then cousinsuk sell the dg2813 for Â£6.25 very cheap and cheerful.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

balla said:


> Thanks for the pics that answers my question. The movement does look to be a dg2813 witch are cheap but can be reliable and accurate some say you should run away screaming if you ever come across a watch containing one. But that is not true in my experience as I said in my previous post my Alpha is going strong and keeps time to about +10 seconds a day when worn. Off the wrist it runs faster at about + 30 seconds a day but that does not bother me. For Â£15 you cannot go wrong I will go get one tomorrow. On a related note if the movement should ever pack up but you have become attached to the watch and don't want to just bin it then cousinsuk sell the dg2813 for Â£6.25 very cheap and cheerful.


Spot on with recognizing that movement. Just had a quick look myself and if its not a dg2813 then its its twin brother 

Seriously though, I can't see myself ever getting so attached to it that I'd want to repair it after five years. If its defective after five years I'll try and console myself with one of my other watches.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

feenix said:


> Next week Tchibo have a watch on sale for Â£55.00. Its an automatic skeleton movement watch. Although they won't be in-store until next week they are available on-line now.


Doesn't going into Tchibo make your head hurt? I wouldn't know whether to order a coffee, buy a new mobile phone or drop off my dry cleaning. 

Surely it was started by six people who couldn't decide what they wanted to sell







:argue:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

AbingtonLad said:


> Doesn't going into Tchibo make your head hurt? I wouldn't know whether to order a coffee, buy a new mobile phone or drop off my dry cleaning.
> 
> Surely it was started by six people who couldn't decide what they wanted to sell
> 
> ...


Nah, order a coffee and set down while you think about it. Coffee is the best thing they do


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My new Lidl beater. Not at all bad, although I may change the hands in the morning...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That was the only one that appealed at all out of the lot I saw, but I couldn't get the box open to have a closer look, my branch had them all sealed with sellotape. :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mel said:


> That was the only one that appealed at all out of the lot I saw, but I couldn't get the box open to have a closer look, my branch had them all sealed with sellotape. :lol:


So did mine.... so I cut it...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> My new Lidl beater. Not at all bad, although I may change the hands in the morning...


 What`s the case size & does it have a display back Chris?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > My new Lidl beater. Not at all bad, although I may change the hands in the morning...
> ...


It's big. And yes..

Say 3mm bigger than a Seiko diver; 45mm?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I like that last one but I can see why you want to change the hands. They look too weedy for the big face.

Will you post a picture when you've done the mod. please.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Look okay for a beater :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The hour hand isn`t bad, the minute one however is too short/thin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The hour hand isn`t bad, the minute one however is too short/thin.


Agree with you Mach ,like the face though :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Timetraveller said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > The hour hand isn`t bad, the minute one however is too short/thin.
> ...


Reminds me of my old Zeno B-Uhr


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Spooky thats what i was thinking about the same model :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Timetraveller said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Timetraveller said:
> ...


I`d have probably kept it if it wasn`t for that ruddy airplane :taz:

Mind you I did get my Services Despatch Rider in part exchange & that is well_ kewl _B)


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

If these haven't got names, how are you going to describe them in the "What Are You Wearing" threads? Aldi 1, Aldi 2 etc :lol:


----------

